# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Superdrol beats Dianabol hands down.

## Gaspari1255

Without a doubt, the legal designer steroid M-Drol (Superdrol clone) is much stronger and effective then dbol , imho. I've used it a few times in the past and I am using this time around to kickstart a test/tren cycle, amazing results. SD will make you harder, more vascular, and will increase strength more than dbol. I am running it at 60mg right now, which is a VERY high dose and should't be used that high first time around, but it totally blows 60mg of Dianabol away. I advise others to try it over dbol, much cheaper too :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Ernst

You're definitely not the first to say so... I may have to see for myself.  :Smilie:

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

hmm interesting, might have to test out that theory next cycle...

----------


## The Deuce

Are you serious?? I would never try a Pro-hormone over a REAL AAS anyday.

----------


## Gaspari1255

Suprdrol is a steroid . You are missing out my friend.

----------


## kdizzog

I agree, I am very unimpressed with dbol .

----------


## Dukkit

i just started some m-drol a few days ago

i shall be sure to see whats up

im at 40mg a day. or is it 50? shit i forget. i just pop pills till im full

----------


## vpchill

M drol is better? Whats average dose since you said 60 is high

----------


## Gaspari1255

> i just started some m-drol a few days ago
> 
> i shall be sure to see whats up
> 
> im at 40mg a day. or is it 50? shit i forget. i just pop pills till im full


that is one hell of a plan! lol

----------


## gymnerd

I have some on the way playing around with the idea of using it at the end of my cycle.

----------


## Dukkit

> that is one hell of a plan! lol


its gotten me this far

hahaha

ive told ya... im an addict. i cant help it

how you doin bro?

----------


## Shurik

I ran original superdrol back in the day and it gave me weird fatty tissue like a little roll under my arm pit going into my lower chest, that I still can't get rid of to this day. F that I will never run any designer steroids again. Its safer to go with what's been ran for ages and tested by every bodybuilder.

----------


## Gaspari1255

> its gotten me this far
> 
> hahaha
> 
> ive told ya... im an addict. i cant help it
> 
> how you doin bro?


good my dude. 60mg of m-drol down the hatch yesterday, hoping my tren arrives today so the real fun begins, lol.

----------


## Dukkit

> good my dude. 60mg of m-drol down the hatch yesterday, hoping my tren arrives today so the real fun begins, lol.


how much tren you plan on runnin? i know you were askin me about dosages last week

----------


## Gaspari1255

75mg ED for 10 weeks

----------


## The Deuce

> Suprdrol is a steroid. You are missing out my friend.


Really?? This is real stuff here?? I mean I HATE DBOL ... I am an ANADROL kinda dude... but you think superdrol can out do that??

----------


## Gaspari1255

> Really?? This is real stuff here?? I mean I HATE DBOL... I am an ANADROL kinda dude... but you think superdrol can out do that??


I have never used A-bombs but I can tell you that SD will give you much much less water retention. With that being said, anadrol will probably give you more weight and mass but SD will give you better quality mass. It's more of a personal preference.

----------


## Reed

Yeah I agree. Ran both and superdrol is far superior. Dbol gave me ok strength gains with a whole lot of bloating. while superdrol gave me good strength gains with a rapid build up of lean tissue. The problem with all orals especially superdrol is trying to hold on to it after wards

----------


## vpchill

> Yeah I agree. Ran both and superdrol is far superior. Dbol gave me ok strength gains with a whole lot of bloating. while superdrol gave me good strength gains with a rapid build up of lean tissue. The problem with all orals especially superdrol is trying to hold on to it after wards


How long would you run Suprdrol?

----------


## Reed

> How long would you run Suprdrol?


For me personally no longer than 3-4 weeks. Id run other orals longer but not this one....

----------


## vpchill

Thanx Reed, Is it safe to Run alone for short period?

----------


## Reed

yeah, It would be like running any oral with out test; dbol , winny, whatever. Its still gonna work but the trick is trying to hold on to your gains afterwards

----------


## Anabolios

Superdrol is retarded. I ran it for 10 days like a year ago but couldnt deal with the blood pressure sides even with supporting supps but I put on 8 pounds of hard muscle and was more vascular. I was so shocked that stuff is legit

----------


## vpchill

> yeah, It would be like running any oral with out test; dbol, winny, whatever. Its still gonna work but the trick is trying to hold on to your gains afterwards


Thanx, Imma check on that now.

----------


## The Deuce

> How long would you run Suprdrol?


I would say Max. 3 weeks but... you could do more.... 

BY THE WAY !!


Love your Avatar !!! GO GIANTS!!!

----------


## vpchill

> I would say Max. 3 weeks but... you could do more.... 
> 
> BY THE WAY !!
> 
> 
> Love your Avatar !!! GO GIANTS!!!


LOL. O Certainly!!! G-men all day Bro!!

----------


## gymnerd

Superdrol is methylated masteron ?

----------


## CHAP

I finished a 3 wk cycle of SD a few weeks back just to get my strength back at 40 mg and was very impressed . Gave me a Limp dick though . Getting better now . Next time I'll be sure to run it with TEST

----------


## remotely queued

this stuff has the same ingredients as superdrol. what do you guys think ?

http://www.a1supplements.com/Decabol...s-p-16914.html

anyone know if phera plex has been discontinued? not on a couple sites i go to anymore.
bummer.

----------


## Gaspari1255

As far as I know, the only legit clones are Methyl-Vol by EST, M-Drol by CEL, and S-Drol by Future Pharmacetics.

----------


## chitownhoker

i havn't ran dbol , but sdrol bumped me up from 205 to 220 in about 5 weeks. Went downt to 215 after and was there for about 6 weeks, then ran out of money and had to cut back on my diet for a month and went from 215 back to 205.

Isn't that what happens when you take dbol? Just bloaghts you, then you loose it all, or most, of it in the end?

----------


## Gaspari1255

Dbol will swell you up with a massive amount of water. SD does have a little water retention but mostly lean mass with proper diet.

----------


## CHAP

I took massdrol by kilosports and It was not a placebo.

----------


## dece870717

This is very interesting, might have to buy a bottle of m-drol to replace the dbol I was going to use in my test/tren /dbol bulk cycle if this stuff works even better.

----------


## The Deuce

I am very versed in the world of AAS and I have never used a PRO-HORMONE... but this SUPERDROL sounds like something that I am going to give a try.. why not right?? Can't hurt !! Thanks for helping me out with the info ****** !!


P.S. - I HATE DBOL !!! If there is something that I can use in place of DBOL for a kickstart to a bulker cycle I am willing to give it a try... YES sometimes I use ANADROL but sometimes...

----------


## Gaspari1255

> I am very versed in the world of AAS and I have never used a PRO-HORMONE... but this SUPERDROL sounds like something that I am going to give a try.. why not right?? Can't hurt !! Thanks for helping me out with the info ****** !!
> 
> 
> P.S. - * I HATE DBOL* !!! If there is something that I can use in place of DBOL for a kickstart to a bulker cycle I am willing to give it a try... YES sometimes I use ANADROL but sometimes...


I am right there with you. The damn stomach cramps, bloat, balloon-look effect...I'll stay far far away from it.

----------


## vpchill

I too am now interested. Looking to add strength Pre-Cycle.

----------


## Immortal Soldier

Look up Demethazine released by Iforce, it is two superdrol molecules with an azine molecule in between, it is less harsh on the liver and suppressive on the HPTA. It is a steroid that was tested in the 60's in Italy.

----------


## laduem88

60mg!! jesus...that is crazy...i heard m-drol is really hard on the body and should be ran for 3 weeks because running if for 4 weeks will give you the same gains just get more sides on the 4th week...a beginner m-drol cycle should look like this 10/20/20-30 (depends on how you feel)....just because its legal doesnt mean its weak

----------


## LATS60

> Without a doubt, the legal designer steroid M-Drol (Superdrol clone) is much stronger and effective then dbol , imho. I've used it a few times in the past and I am using this time around to kickstart a test/tren cycle, amazing results. SD will make you harder, more vascular, and will increase strength more than dbol. I am running it at 60mg right now, which is a VERY high dose and should't be used that high first time around, but it totally blows 60mg of Dianabol away. I advise others to try it over dbol, much cheaper too


You are entitled to you're opinion, just because you're opinion in this case is a load of bollox, doesn;t mean it's not valid, it just means it's bollox.

----------


## Gaspari1255

> You are entitled to you're opinion, just because you're opinion in this case is a load of bollox, doesn;t mean it's not valid, it just means it's bollox.


Thanks for your contribution to this thread.

----------


## Immortal Soldier

60mg of Superdrol is not good for the body at all, I had my lipid profile checked on 30mg *NINE DAYS IN* and my profile was completely trashed, my doctor called a cardiologist.

I would never run SD at that dosage (more is not better, superdrol at 30mg is perfect) and SD does give water gains, where you heard it doesn't IDK, while it doesn't bloat you like A-bomb or Dbol , it still gives water gains same way A-bomb and Deca give water gains even though they don't convert to estrogen at all.

You don't gain 10lbs of pure LBM in 3 weeks, doesn't happen my friend.

----------


## Gaspari1255

Who is that last post directed towards?

----------


## Dukkit

> You are entitled to you're opinion, just because you're opinion in this case is a load of bollox, doesn;t mean it's not valid, it just means it's bollox.


 :Rant:

----------


## Gaspari1255

> *I have never used A-bombs but I can tell you that SD will give you much much less water retention.* With that being said, anadrol will probably give you more weight and mass but SD will give you better quality mass. It's more of a personal preference.


When the hell did I ever say that it doesn't give water retention and that I gained 10lbs of LBM in 3 weeks?

----------


## Immortal Soldier

> Who is that last post directed towards?


You my friend

----------


## Immortal Soldier

> When the hell did I ever say that it doesn't give water retention and that I gained 10lbs of LBM in 3 weeks?


The 10lbs is generally what people gain on superdrol, most gain up to 15lbs on a 3-4 week cycle. It had nothing to do with you saying you gained that much, I was giving you the average weight gain (from what I have read/seen on SD)

You are correct you didn't say that doesn't give water rentention, but you made it seem like you get very little which is debatable.

Furthermore, you can't say SD is better than A-bomb "hands down" when you haven't used A-bombs before. Kind of a mute point.

----------


## Gaspari1255

Once again, when the hell did I ever say that SD is better than Anadrol ? you're making a lot of assumptions, lol.

----------


## Dukkit

> I and SD does give water gains, *where you heard it doesn't I*DK, while it doesn't bloat you like A-bomb or Dbol , it still gives water gains same way A-bomb and Deca give water gains even though they don't convert to estrogen at all.
> 
> You don't gain 10lbs of pure LBM in 3 weeks, doesn't happen my friend.





> Dbol will swell you up with a massive amount of water. *SD does have a little water retention* but mostly lean mass with proper diet.


ppl really should read more thoroughly

----------


## Keenstyle1

http://www.mysupplementstore.com/mbycoedla.html

So would this work?

----------


## Gaspari1255

^Identical product I am using.

----------


## Reed

From my reading on the compound it has a mild diuretic effect.... I personally became more vascular and it harden me up quite a bit so maybe those who had a water retention affect your diets sucked.... throw out some stats and pics for some of us and cycle experience and we'll all compare with those who ran superdrol looked like after.... I have pics... lets all get some pics going and compare.

I have ran superdrol twice and my profiles were nearly untouched as I ran the support supps weeks before hand, kept a healthy diet and have seen numerous other people on different boards with the same experience..... I just wouldn't go to 40mg, stay at 30mg...

Sorry to say but unless you have tried superdrol don't make stupid comments on something you don't know about

Dbol is not as strong as superdrol for gains period, its really not opinion, its a FACT

----------


## Dukkit

> From my reading on the compound it has a mild diuretic effect.... I personally became more vascular and it harden me up quite a bit so maybe those who had a water retention affect your diets sucked.... throw out some stats and pics for some of us and cycle experience and we'll all compare with those who ran superdrol looked like after.... I have pics... lets all get some pics going and compare.
> 
> I have ran superdrol twice and my profiles were nearly untouched as I ran the support supps weeks before hand, kept a healthy diet and have seen numerous other people on different boards with the same experience..... I just wouldn't go to 40mg, stay at 30mg...
> 
> Sorry to say but unless you have tried superdrol don't make stupid comments on something you don't know about
> 
> Dbol is not as strong as superdrol for gains period, its really not opinion, its a FACT

----------


## Gaspari1255

> From my reading on the compound it has a mild diuretic effect.... I personally became more vascular and it harden me up quite a bit so maybe those who had a water retention affect your diets sucked.... throw out some stats and pics for some of us and cycle experience and we'll all compare with those who ran superdrol looked like after.... I have pics... lets all get some pics going and compare.
> 
> I have ran superdrol twice and my profiles were nearly untouched as I ran the support supps weeks before hand, kept a healthy diet and have seen numerous other people on different boards with the same experience..... I just wouldn't go to 40mg, stay at 30mg...
> 
> *Sorry to say but unless you have tried superdrol don't make stupid comments on something you don't know about
> 
> Dbol is not as strong as superdrol for gains period, its really not opinion, its a FACT*



Thank you my friend.

----------


## Reed

:Haha: 

I just wanna see what some people look like after superdrol


Never heard of water retention being an issue on superdrol or being complained about.... then again I don't bloat or even look remotely bloated on test for shit soooooo IDK maybe I'm just different

----------


## Reed

> Thank you my friend.


No problem, just stating the truth.. Did 60mg of dbol and 30mg of superdrol was more than enough to put dbol to shame.... sorry I know just b/c its illegal it MUST be stronger.... this is not the case FOR SURE!!

I haven't done anadrol yet but my friend wukillabee did and ran it out 100mg ed and said he was really disappointed in it compared to superdrol, with all the orals he has done with the exception of m-tren he says superdrol set the standard for him.....

There are some boards that have some super knowledgeable guys that would agree with us... then on top of that they have the people to back up the claims we are making who have done both. This one specific board has a few people with a good solid chemistry back ground that break up all these new compounds for us like superdrol, halodrol etc........ 


I'm almost going to stretch out and say this shit is comparable to m-tren.... never tried it but thats what its seeming like. With the rapid muscle growth, insane strength gains, and the way it tears up your lipid profile.

----------


## Gaspari1255

> No problem, just stating the truth.. Did 60mg of dbol and 30mg of superdrol was more than enough to put dbol to shame.... sorry I know just b/c its illegal it MUST be stronger.... this is not the case FOR SURE!!
> 
> I haven't done anadrol yet but my friend wukillabee did and ran it out 100mg ed and said he was really disappointed in it compared to superdrol, with all the orals he has done with the exception of m-tren he says superdrol set the standard for him.....
> 
> There are some boards that have some super knowledgeable guys that would agree with us... then on top of that they have the people to back up the claims we are making who have done both. This one specific board has a few people with a good solid chemistry back ground that break up all these new compounds for us like superdrol, halodrol etc........ 
> 
> 
> I'm almost going to stretch out and say this shit is comparable to m-tren.... never tried it but thats what its seeming like. With the rapid muscle growth, insane strength gains, and the way it tears up your lipid profile.



I agree. One thing that really aggravates me is when someone hear's the words "legal" and "Steroid " in the same sentence, they automatically start bashing the product. Granted there are A LOT of junk PHs out there. However, SD does have credibility.

----------


## scerpico22

if you ran a SD only cycle does it shut down mr. happy? 

and is standard PCT sufficient?
clomid 100/50/50/25
nolva 40/20/20/20

----------


## Darksyde

sd will shut you down. and in my experience it does have a diuretic effect.

----------


## Immortal Soldier

> From my reading on the compound it has a mild diuretic effect.... I personally became more vascular and it harden me up quite a bit so maybe those who had a water retention affect your diets sucked.... throw out some stats and pics for some of us and cycle experience and we'll all compare with those who ran superdrol looked like after.... I have pics... lets all get some pics going and compare.
> 
> I have ran superdrol twice and my profiles were nearly untouched as I ran the support supps weeks before hand, kept a healthy diet and have seen numerous other people on different boards with the same experience..... I just wouldn't go to 40mg, stay at 30mg...
> 
> Sorry to say but unless you have tried superdrol don't make stupid comments on something you don't know about
> 
> Dbol is not as strong as superdrol for gains period, its really not opinion, its a FACT



I assume this was directed towards me, well I am telling you my experience with the compound.

I ran it 20/30/30 and for support supplements I ran Cycle Support by Anabolic Innovations, did bloodwork nine days in because I wanted to see how I was doing, my kidney and liver values all came back normal while my lipid profile was trashed. You can call me a liar, but I have no reason to lie.

I agree with that SD beats Dbol in terms of quality mass, my argument was SD vs A-bomb. SD is great compound, but personally I would never run it at 60mg, it is not designed to be run at that dosage and the fact it is a di-methyl makes me weary of strain on liver. As for water retention, I just noticed my arms got bigger but with a noticeable water storage. Each person is different, I don't bloat alot even on test, no need for AI's for me. I don't need to post pictures to prove my point, I took SD a year ago. You can believe me more not, your choice.

----------


## kifenehma3ak

21 6'2 220 pounds have been reading and i like this superdrol thing u guys think i should try it this summer for like 2-3 weeks or wait till i do a proper cycle later and start with it.

----------


## WARMachine

> From my reading on the compound it has a mild diuretic effect.... I personally became more vascular and it harden me up quite a bit so maybe those who had a water retention affect your diets sucked.... throw out some stats and pics for some of us and cycle experience and we'll all compare with those who ran superdrol looked like after....* I have pics... lets all get some pics going and compare.*
> 
> I have ran superdrol twice and my profiles were nearly untouched as I ran the support supps weeks before hand, kept a healthy diet and have seen numerous other people on different boards with the same experience..... I just wouldn't go to 40mg, stay at 30mg...
> 
> Sorry to say but unless you have tried superdrol don't make stupid comments on something you don't know about
> 
> Dbol is not as strong as superdrol for gains period, its really not opinion, its a FACT


lol like thats a fair comparision. lol

----------


## kifenehma3ak

what about p-plex same company as m-drol

----------


## richtries

anyone notice any hairloss on superdrol, torn between that and turinabol to kick start my cycle . . . . .

----------


## Gaspari1255

> anyone notice any hairloss on superdrol, torn between that and turinabol to kick start my cycle . . . . .


I have never had a problem with that but I do remember people reporting problems with that. I've heard great things about t-bol..tough choice.

----------


## romo6

> http://www.mysupplementstore.com/mbycoedla.html
> 
> So would this work?


Hey,thanks for posting this site.

----------


## DS21

I love supedrol! There isn't a better oral, IMO. But 60mg a day is just stupid. Not trying to flame just being honest. Have you ran it before? Even at 40mg a day my BP is 160/120 easy. My lower back is killing me and my urine is bloody. Trust me, 30mg/day is enough for lean mass. I agree, there is very little if any water retention with Superdrol. If you are dead set on running 60mg/day please keep an eye on your BP. Superdrol is harsh, best of luck!

----------


## Darksyde

hairloss = yes. imo the worst things about sd are the effects on lipid profiles and effects on your hairline. other than that it is a solid compound. if you can find some old stock Methyl Drol XT by sns that was the best clone (it is banned now too) and you can still find it occasionally. whoever is running it at 60mg is nuts!

----------


## hankdiesel

> I love supedrol! There isn't a better oral, IMO. But 60mg a day is just stupid. Not trying to flame just being honest. Have you ran it before? Even at 40mg a day my BP is 160/120 easy. My lower back is killing me and my urine is bloody. Trust me, 30mg/day is enough for lean mass. I agree, there is very little if any water retention with Superdrol. If you are dead set on running 60mg/day please keep an eye on your BP. Superdrol is harsh, best of luck!


This kind of stuff scares me. I've taken 100mg a-bombs a day and still won't mess with superdrol or any of its clones. It seems the most harsh on the body.

----------


## gymnerd

Sooo what do you guys think of running it at the end of a tes cycle say the last 3 weeks all the way up to a day before pct say at 10mg/20mg/20mg? Similar to the way people will run winny at the end of a cycle?

----------


## IM708

Ahh, you got some anti prohormones people to finally try m-drol. Good, it's a logical choice.

For my first cycle I will be running 10-20-20-30, 10-20-30 would be ok as well.

----------


## IM708

> Sooo what do you guys think of running it at the end of a tes cycle say the last 3 weeks all the way up to a day before pct say at 10mg/20mg/20mg? Similar to the way people will run winny at the end of a cycle?


If your doing a test only cycle and using long ester and not using kickstart then use m-drol for that purpose.

To continue on my previous post I'm using as kickstart for test c cycle.

----------


## The Deuce

Basically from what I gather with all this information is that SUPERDROL... is better than DBOL ... not better than ANADROL ... Harsher on the liver than either of them and can't be taken more than 4 weeks at 40mgs ED... is this a correct summarization assumption.

So if I were to give it a try say as a kickstart instead of ANADROL or DBOL... 
The best way to run it would be wk1 - 10mgs ED, wk2 - 20mgs ED, wk3 - 30mgs ED, wk4 - 30mgs ED. 

Pyramid style?? OR straight 30/30/30/30 or 20/20/30/30 or 20/30/40/40

This whole compound confuses me. FROM WHAT I HEAR ABOUT IT I WOULD LOVE TO GIVE IT A TRY but... IT SEEMS LIKE IT IS MORE OF A DANGER and a BIGGER HASSLE then say running ANADROL.. a compound I know and trust at 100mgs ED for 4 weeks.

If someone could please clear this up for me it would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Gaspari1255

> Basically from what I gather with all this information is that SUPERDROL... is better than DBOL ... not better than ANADROL ... Harsher on the liver than either of them and can't be taken more than 4 weeks at 40mgs ED... is this a correct summarization assumption.
> 
> So if I were to give it a try say as a kickstart instead of ANADROL or DBOL... 
> The best way to run it would be wk1 - 10mgs ED, wk2 - 20mgs ED, wk3 - 30mgs ED, wk4 - 30mgs ED. 
> 
> Pyramid style?? OR straight *30/30/30/30 or 20/20/30/30 or 20/30/40/40*
> 
> This whole compound confuses me. FROM WHAT I HEAR ABOUT IT I WOULD LOVE TO GIVE IT A TRY but... IT SEEMS LIKE IT IS MORE OF A DANGER and a BIGGER HASSLE then say running ANADROL.. a compound I know and trust at 100mgs ED for 4 weeks.
> 
> If someone could please clear this up for me it would be greatly appreciated.


If your balls deep into gear, any one of those will work. However, if it's your first time using a steroid , legal or not, it is wise to start off at 10 and taper it up to 30 on the last week. In your case, I think you're ok with one of the above.

----------


## The Deuce

I am on my 9th Official cycle. Never used prohormones... just AAS.

But I hear so much about this superdrol i really wanna give it an honest try.

So you think the 20/30/40/40 would be the best ?? or the 30/30/30/30??

----------


## Reed

> I assume this was directed towards me, well I am telling you my experience with the compound.
> 
> I ran it 20/30/30 and for support supplements I ran Cycle Support by Anabolic Innovations, did bloodwork nine days in because I wanted to see how I was doing, my kidney and liver values all came back normal while my lipid profile was trashed. You can call me a liar, but I have no reason to lie.
> 
> I agree with that SD beats Dbol in terms of quality mass, my argument was SD vs A-bomb. SD is great compound, but personally I would never run it at 60mg, it is not designed to be run at that dosage and the fact it is a di-methyl makes me weary of strain on liver. As for water retention, I just noticed my arms got bigger but with a noticeable water storage. Each person is different, I don't bloat alot even on test, no need for AI's for me. I don't need to post pictures to prove my point, I took SD a year ago. You can believe me more not, your choice.



I agree with you and the dosages..... I have never personally thought anything over 30mg was smart. And now reading 60mg the last few days just seems outrageous..... I can't see gains being so much more and worth it at the same time with a higher dosage.... 


I'll be finding out my self on the A bombs vs sd probably sometime near the end of the year as my contest cycle will (of course) include neither but I have like a 100 a bombs on hand sooooo I will definitely see.

People respond differently to compounds as we all know, maybe this wasn't your compound IDK.... I'm not saying you lipid profiles weren't trashed IDK i did get mine tested after all was said and done and I was fine......

anyway......

SD<<<<<<dbol

----------


## IM708

> anyway......
> 
> SD<<<<<<dbol


 ugh, wouldn't it be sd>>>>>>>dbol ?

----------


## gymnerd

> If your doing a test only cycle and using long ester and not using kickstart then use m-drol for that purpose.
> 
> To continue on my previous post I'm using as kickstart for test c cycle.



So if I kickstarted with 35 mg ed of dbol for 4 weeks then closed out the end of the cycle with Mdrol for 3 weeks thats too much if I ran liver protection the whole time.

----------


## vpchill

Question, I havent done any cycles Yet (Still learning) Would it be wise to use Sprdrol solo for 2-3 weeks and benifit from the strength gains? Since the consensus seems to be its stronger than dbol without the sides?

----------


## bifda

> You are entitled to you're opinion, just because you're opinion in this case is a load of bollox, doesn;t mean it's not valid, it just means it's bollox.


ive had a crap day, and this made me lmao, i could tell your from england even before i read you are lol.

ive had good times and gains from dbol , got that feel good factor people talk about and some ugly stretch marks to boot, so if this SD is that good i think ill look into it more. 

what sides are there from SD? 
and will it shut you down harder then dbol? cos i never got limp off dbol 30mg ED.

----------


## IM708

> So if I kickstarted with 35 mg ed of dbol for 4 weeks then closed out the end of the cycle with Mdrol for 3 weeks thats too much if I ran liver protection the whole time.


My suggestion meant to basically replace the d-bol with m-drol as your kickstart. If you want to do it that way that would be fine since they arn't getting stacked on top of each other.

----------


## IM708

> Question, I havent done any cycles Yet (Still learning) Would it be wise to use Sprdrol solo for 2-3 weeks and benifit from the strength gains? Since the consensus seems to be its stronger than dbol without the sides?


 You will get more severe side effects with m-drol vs d-bol.

----------


## Gaspari1255

I like how I am making the anti-PH people second guess their opinions. I am one persuasive S.O.B  :7up:

----------


## gymnerd

> My suggestion meant to basically replace the d-bol with m-drol as your kickstart. If you want to do it that way that would be fine since they arn't getting stacked on top of each other.


Yeah, thats what I was thinking there will be 4 weeks off orals in between also(still on test).

----------


## Immortal Soldier

> ive had a crap day, and this made me lmao, i could tell your from england even before i read you are lol.
> 
> ive had good times and gains from dbol , got that feel good factor people talk about and some ugly stretch marks to boot, so if this SD is that good i think ill look into it more. 
> 
> what sides are there from SD? 
> and will it shut you down harder then dbol? cos i never got limp off dbol 30mg ED.


SD will shut the HPTA down very quickly, testicular shrinkage begins in as little as one week.

----------


## Darksyde

before you everyone gets all sd happy you need to realize this is one of the harsher orals and it does have some serious side effects, especially if you are not in good cardiovascular shape.

----------


## Immortal Soldier

> I like how I am making the anti-PH people second guess their opinions. I am one persuasive S.O.B


I probably have had more PH experience than most people on this board, I used to be balls deep into.

And even back then everyone was jumping in on the SD bandwagon and alot of teens would come on another forum I would frequent and take it and mess themselves up. The biggest downside with SD besides the lipid profile is the rebound gyno you can get it, there are tons of cases out there because SD doesn't aromatize at all once you get off estrogen has the possibility of rebounding since it has been suppressed so long and you can get gyno 2-3 months after the cycle.

As someone who knows the compound, you are playing with your health taking 60mg that is utter stupidity (no offense). 30/30/30/30 is fine, why most people don't bump up to 40 or 50 is because:

1) It is a di-methyl, puts double the strain on the liver than regular methyl compounds

2) "More is not better" especially with SD since people who bump it up in the fourth week have reported no difference when running a higher dosage in terms of gains, just more side effects.


But hey man its your life, personally Dymethazine released recently by Iforce is better than SD, it is two SD molecules separated by an azine molecule which allows for a time release effect thus it is substantially less harsh on the liver and also less suppressive on the HPTA. It actually is a steroid tested in Italy in the 1960's, people compare its anabolic effects to Winstrol (debatable) it never made it to the market (don't know why)

----------


## Gaspari1255

> I probably have had more PH experience than most people on this board, I used to be balls deep into.
> 
> And even back then everyone was jumping in on the SD bandwagon and alot of teens would come on another forum I would frequent and take it and mess themselves up. The biggest downside with SD besides the lipid profile is the rebound gyno you can get it, there are tons of cases out there because SD doesn't aromatize at all once you get off estrogen has the possibility of rebounding since it has been suppressed so long and you can get gyno 2-3 months after the cycle.
> 
> As someone who knows the compound, you are playing with your health taking 60mg that is utter stupidity (no offense). 30/30/30/30 is fine, why most people don't bump up to 40 or 50 is because:
> 
> 1) It is a di-methyl, puts double the strain on the liver than regular methyl compounds
> 
> 2) "More is not better" especially with SD since people who bump it up in the fourth week have reported no difference when running a higher dosage in terms of gains, just more side effects.
> ...


I changed it to 40/40/40/40 mainly I'm also running Tren . No need really to hit the SD that hard. I have had a TON of PH experience as well. I gotta say the only three that I give credit to are Superdrol, Halodrol, and Spawn. There is so much garbage out there. The biggest one people get lured into is Mass Tabs (think its gone now), what a bunch of bs that product was.

----------


## DS21

> I changed it to 40/40/40/40 mainly I'm also running Tren. No need really to hit the SD that hard. I have had a TON of PH experience as well. I gotta say the only three that I give credit to are Superdrol, Halodrol, and Spawn. There is so much garbage out there. The biggest one people get lured into is Mass Tabs (think its gone now), what a bunch of bs that product was.


I've never heard of spawn, but my all time favorite PH cycle was 30mg/ed SD and 70mg/ed Halodrol. Great lean gains!

----------


## Gaspari1255

> I've never heard of spawn, but my all time favorite PH cycle was 30mg/ed SD and 70mg/ed Halodrol. Great lean gains!


That actually make a PH out there called Hemobolin, combination of Superdrol and Halodrol. Not sure of how much of each are in it.

----------


## vpchill

Waiting on some Mdrol now. Hopefully I get the results

----------


## NewMuscle83

******, didn't you say in your PH review that you tried both spawn and m-drol, and that spawn is the only PH you will ever run again? How come you went for m-drol this time??

----------


## Gaspari1255

> ******, didn't you say in your PH review that you tried both spawn and m-drol, and that spawn is the only PH you will ever run again? How come you went for m-drol this time??


When I wrote the review...September I think? I used m-drol alone about a year before that. No idea on what a good diet was and PCT was not in vocabulary. I happen to take Spawn with some actual knowledge. Just started a M-Drol/Cyp/Tren cycle and love the results. Hope that clears it up. Spawn gives more strength than M-Drol but I think M-Drol will give more size. They are both kick ass though.

----------


## NewMuscle83

I want to do a cycle of a ph for 4 weeks in august to gain a little more size before I jump on test e in december. I was thinking m-drol too because it's way cheaper than spawn, and most people rate them alike.

----------


## Gaspari1255

It's all a personal pref. You will be happy with whatever route you take.

----------


## Ashop

> Without a doubt, the legal designer steroid M-Drol (Superdrol clone) is much stronger and effective then dbol , imho. I've used it a few times in the past and I am using this time around to kickstart a test/tren cycle, amazing results. SD will make you harder, more vascular, and will increase strength more than dbol. I am running it at 60mg right now, which is a VERY high dose and should't be used that high first time around, but it totally blows 60mg of Dianabol away. I advise others to try it over dbol, much cheaper too


I would say Superdrol is effective but IMO DBOL still works better,,,at least for me.

----------


## Immortal Soldier

> I changed it to 40/40/40/40 mainly I'm also running Tren. No need really to hit the SD that hard. I have had a TON of PH experience as well. I gotta say the only three that I give credit to are Superdrol, Halodrol, and Spawn. There is so much garbage out there. The biggest one people get lured into is Mass Tabs (think its gone now), what a bunch of bs that product was.


Even 40mg is high, like I said its your choice there is no difference between 30mg and 40mg because the body reacts to the same and counteracts SD fairly quickly (hence why after 3 weeks gains basically cease). Mass tabs was actually good (the original ones) before they were pulled that stuff was some powerful stuff, knew people who ran that stuff, it was a legit steroid and harsh on the liver and lipid profile(maybe even more so than SD). Than it was pulled off the market and people tried getting it, it was kind of hard finding the original ones, but last I heard they released another batch under a different name and it was almost as good as the first one.

----------


## IM708

> That actually make a PH out there called Hemobolin, combination of Superdrol and Halodrol. Not sure of how much of each are in it.


 Sounds like junk to me, I'd want to know the specific dosages of the compounds before I'd ever touch that.

----------


## sitries

the dosages will be on the back mate!! ******s just saying he cant remember the exact split of the compounds in hemabolin.

----------


## Critical Mass

Nothing beats dbol imo.

----------


## Immortal Soldier

> the dosages will be on the back mate!! ******s just saying he cant remember the exact split of the compounds in hemabolin.


Doesn't matter, it isn't the first PH to try to combine multiple PH compounds.

On Cycle II and some other low level PH's contain SD, Phera, and Halodrol all in one product. More isn't better, that stuff is terrible for the liver.

----------


## The Deuce

I just ordered myself up some M-DROL to see what all this hype is about and give it a whirl myself. I am going to do 4 weeks of it. 20mgs/30mgs/30mgs/30mgs. I hear that it is severely harsh on the liver so that is why i am going to only do it like that. I will also be on my TRT dose of Cypionate at the same time that I am running it so I wont have to worry about any adverse sides as far as that is concerned. I have never run a PH. And I HATE DBOL !!! That's why if this is something that rivals DBOL as far as strength gains are considered then I am pumped. I will be running LIV-52 and Milk thistle concurrent with the M-DROL. Just to be double sure I am saving my liver the extra stress.. whether this is a smart idea or not I dont know. I only run the LIV-52 after I finish my AAS orals because I know that it has the tendency to lessen the effects of the ORAL compound. I could care less if it does that with the prohormone. MY HEALTH COMES FIRST. Honestly like IMMORTAL stated that the 4th week of this compound doesn't really matter so I might only run it for 3 weeks... all depends on how i feel. Now what are some of the BAD SIDES associated with M-DROL? Anything that is the same as sides associated with DBOL??

Because I am also going to pick up some of that Dymethazine PH to run about 6 weeks after I run the M-DROL... if it is on the same guidelines of WINNY. I figured since I have never run PH I might as well give them a try while I am cruising along before I do my next cycle in 6-8 months upon completion of the one I am on now. Why not right??? Might as well.

It all boils down to making sure I am staying Healthy. I lead a very healthy lifestyle. I don't drink. I don't drug (AAS don't count). I eat correctly. I go to the gym 7 days per week. Whether it is weight training which is either 5 days a week or 6 days per week depending on the program I am on in the time. But on my days off of weight training I am hammering out the CARDIOVASCULAR activities.. and I vary those between, treadmills, elliptical, row machines, BICYCLING around town or Kickboxing/grappling/crossfit. I also take a slew of supplements... A multi-vitamin, Glucosamine + Chondriton + MSM, o m e g a 3,6,9 .. Milk thistle, LIV-52, Caffeine tabs, and a blood pressure Medication. I stay away from Pain relievers as much as possible but every now and again I will take an Ibuprofen. 

It is all about the LIFESTYLE. It's about maintaining a healthy body.. whether or not it is going to make me live longer or cut my life shorter is neither here nor there. When it's my time to go.. it's my time to go.. I just wanna look DAMN good when that time comes.. whether it's when I am 30 yo or 100 yo... I just wanna know that I had fun.. doing whatever it is that I wanna do.

----------


## NewMuscle83

side note, does the bp meds help? I notice I get high bp when I run clen . Should I grab some meds for that?? If so, which one are you taking?

----------


## The Deuce

I am prescribed them by my Primary Care Physician... as a preventive measure for Hypotension.. I have had high BP all my life.. like ever since I was 5. Yah so... I have been on Meds for it for about a year... I keep it regulated with exercise but take the med as an extra precaution... PLUS !! It's an added bonus seeings how I use AAS so it aids in the fact that I can regulate whilst I am ON CYCLE.

----------


## romo6

After reading all this i also ordered some m-drol.Hell, lets all of us get on it. :7up:

----------


## Gaspari1255

God damn, you guys probably think I work for CEL after all the people I convinced, lol.

----------


## The Deuce

for that price who could say no to give it a whirl... ya know?? I just hope it dont friggen send me into liver failure... lol....  :7up:

----------


## jdog55

Back this up with some scientific info and cycle logs or it's bogus.

----------


## busaboy27

why do people do otc stuff like that. knowing that company just puts a whole bunch of harmful stuff in it. why not just do a cycle.. i mean u know whats in that. they just dont throw all this stuff in it and call it winny or d-bol. atleast steroids have a baseline of whats in it. it has to have certain ingredients to make it.. the superdrol is just another product that is gonna get banned if it already has not. from my experience i see people getting hurt and crashing more off of the otc stuff than anything else. just my 2 cents. and ur really not saving that much money either..

----------


## Gaspari1255

> why do people do otc stuff like that. knowing that company just puts a whole bunch of harmful stuff in it. why not just do a cycle.. i mean u know whats in that. they just dont throw all this stuff in it and call it winny or d-bol. atleast steroids have a baseline of whats in it. it has to have certain ingredients to make it.. the superdrol is just another product that is gonna get banned if it already has not. from my experience i see people getting hurt and crashing more off of the otc stuff than anything else. just my 2 cents. and ur really not saving that much money either..


Sorry buddy...Superdrol has been around for about 7 years now and it's $25 for more than one oral cycle. Price is def. well worth it.

----------


## busaboy27

maybe i am mistaken with another ---drol product. but still my question on how its made. meaning all the ingredients they throw into it to make it work. compared to just a simple product as test or winn or so on.

----------


## Gaspari1255

There is probably close to 100 drol products out there. No worries, shit confuses me too.

----------


## busaboy27

“A 23-yr-old Hispanic male bodybuilder without any known past medical history presented at the Maricopa Medical Center (MMC) with a 2-wk complaint of nausea, vomiting, decreased appetite, jaundice, RUQ abdominal pain, pale stools, dark urine, and itching. Two months before the onset of his clinical symptoms, he had started using an OTC nutritional supplement for bodybuilders named anabolic extreme (superdrol) having methasteron as its active ingredient. He consumed 72 10-mg pills of superdrol, starting at one tablet daily for 2 wk followed by two tablets daily. He did not exceed the maximal suggested dose of 126 pills (10 mg each) that was recommended over a 6-wk period. He stopped using superdrol with the onset of diffuse skin itching. He did not report any history of alcohol, recreational drugs, or tobacco use. There was no family history of liver disease. He did not have any drug allergies.On physical examination, his vital signs were stable. He was deeply icteric with several scratch marks noted throughout the trunk and lower extremities. He was overweight with a BMI of 28. The abdomen was slightly tender in the right upper quadrant with no evidence of ascites, hepatosplen*****ly, or a Murphy’s sign.At presentation, labs revealed a total bilirubin of 36.2 g/dL, an AST of 57 U/L, ALT of 93 U/L, alkaline phosphatase of 224 U/L, total protein of 9.1 g/dL (6.3…8.2), and IgG of 669 mg/dL (751€”1,560). The hepatitis viral antibodies including HAV-IgM, HB core-IgM, HBS-AG, HBV core-AB IgG, HIV-1 AB, HDV-AG as well as HCV-RNA, and HBV-DNA by polymerase chain reaction were negative. The ceruloplasmin was 76 mg/dL. Smooth muscle, antinuclear, myeloperoxidase, and LKM antibodies were negative. Alpha-fetoprotein was normal. A hepatitis A IgG-AB was positive. A 24-h urinary copper was 166 Î¼g/dL. A urinalysis did not reveal proteinuria or hematuria. The rest of his lab reports are summarized in Table.The patient was hospitalized for one day and discharged on oral ursodeoxycholic acid at 600 mg twice daily and hydroxyzine at 25 mg three times daily to be used as needed for pruritus. Two weeks later, he presented to the hospital because of vomiting and unrelenting skin itching. He was hypertensive with a blood pressure of 189/86 mmHg, and the use of metoprolol at a dose of 50 mg twice daily normalized his blood pressure.A liver biopsy showed features of marked intrahepatic cholestasis, mild portal inflammation consisting predominantly of lymphocytes, foci of lobular inflammation with balloon degeneration, mild Kupffer cell iron deposition and pericellular fibrosis. There was no evidence of granulomas, peliosis, hepatic rosettes, portal fibrosis, or bile duct injury (Fig. 1). The hepatic iron index was 1.19. An abdominal ultrasound showed mild liver enlargement at 18 cm. The gallbladder and bile duct were normal. The kidneys were slightly echogenic. The CT scan of the abdomen with IV and oral contrast did not show any liver lesion, ascites, or biliary obstruction. A kidney biopsy showed interstitial edema containing a mild lymphohistiocytic infiltrate with numerous esoinophils. An immunofluoresecence stain showed diffuse granular mesangial staining for IgA (2+) (Fig. 2). After 1 wk of hospitalization, the patient was discharged and readmitted 4 days later because of rectal bleeding and a hemoglobin level of 7.9 gm/dL with an MCV of 89 fL. The upper and lower gastrointestinal endoscopies did not reveal any varices. After receiving 2 units of packed red blood cells, his hemoglobin increased to 9.4 g/dL and he was discharged home. Two wk later, he followed up in the outpatient clinic, feeling better without any itching and near-normalization of his lab reports including both kidney and liver function. 

As you can see this subjects values were grossly affected by use of this supplement which resulted in a host of kidney and liver related pathologies. Now some may counter and say this aspiring bodybuilder should have known to use a proper PCT. However, we all know that generally speaking most people aren’t aware of this approach and is why I fault Anabolic Xtreme for not making an honorable attempt at trying to limit the side effects which Superdrol was going to ellicit.

----------


## busaboy27

found this... just info.. not arguing the situation.. rare case? i never heard anyone getting that bad on something like that

----------


## Gaspari1255

Thats news to me. However, it did say that he was overweight. And people on here wonder why we tell them to stay away from gear when theyre over 15% bf.

----------


## busaboy27

dam fat people.... they never learn

----------


## The Deuce

> A 23-yr-old Hispanic male bodybuilder without any known past medical history presented at the Maricopa Medical Center (MMC) with a 2-wk complaint of nausea, vomiting, decreased appetite, jaundice, RUQ abdominal pain, pale stools, dark urine, and itching. Two months before the onset of his clinical symptoms, he had started using an OTC nutritional supplement for bodybuilders named anabolic extreme (superdrol) having methasteron as its active ingredient. He consumed 72 10-mg pills of superdrol, starting at one tablet daily for 2 wk followed by two tablets daily. He did not exceed the maximal suggested dose of 126 pills (10 mg each) that was recommended over a 6-wk period. He stopped using superdrol with the onset of diffuse skin itching. He did not report any history of alcohol, recreational drugs, or tobacco use. There was no family history of liver disease. He did not have any drug allergies.On physical examination, his vital signs were stable. He was deeply icteric with several scratch marks noted throughout the trunk and lower extremities. He was overweight with a BMI of 28. The abdomen was slightly tender in the right upper quadrant with no evidence of ascites, hepatosplen*****ly, or a Murphys sign.At presentation, labs revealed a total bilirubin of 36.2 g/dL, an AST of 57 U/L, ALT of 93 U/L, alkaline phosphatase of 224 U/L, total protein of 9.1 g/dL (6.38.2), and IgG of 669 mg/dL (7511,560). The hepatitis viral antibodies including HAV-IgM, HB core-IgM, HBS-AG, HBV core-AB IgG, HIV-1 AB, HDV-AG as well as HCV-RNA, and HBV-DNA by polymerase chain reaction were negative. The ceruloplasmin was 76 mg/dL. Smooth muscle, antinuclear, myeloperoxidase, and LKM antibodies were negative. Alpha-fetoprotein was normal. A hepatitis A IgG-AB was positive. A 24-h urinary copper was 166 Î¼g/dL. A urinalysis did not reveal proteinuria or hematuria. The rest of his lab reports are summarized in Table.The patient was hospitalized for one day and discharged on oral ursodeoxycholic acid at 600 mg twice daily and hydroxyzine at 25 mg three times daily to be used as needed for pruritus. Two weeks later, he presented to the hospital because of vomiting and unrelenting skin itching. He was hypertensive with a blood pressure of 189/86 mmHg, and the use of metoprolol at a dose of 50 mg twice daily normalized his blood pressure.A liver biopsy showed features of marked intrahepatic cholestasis, mild portal inflammation consisting predominantly of lymphocytes, foci of lobular inflammation with balloon degeneration, mild Kupffer cell iron deposition and pericellular fibrosis. There was no evidence of granulomas, peliosis, hepatic rosettes, portal fibrosis, or bile duct injury (Fig. 1). The hepatic iron index was 1.19. An abdominal ultrasound showed mild liver enlargement at 18 cm. The gallbladder and bile duct were normal. The kidneys were slightly echogenic. The CT scan of the abdomen with IV and oral contrast did not show any liver lesion, ascites, or biliary obstruction. A kidney biopsy showed interstitial edema containing a mild lymphohistiocytic infiltrate with numerous esoinophils. An immunofluoresecence stain showed diffuse granular mesangial staining for IgA (2+) (Fig. 2). After 1 wk of hospitalization, the patient was discharged and readmitted 4 days later because of rectal bleeding and a hemoglobin level of 7.9 gm/dL with an MCV of 89 fL. The upper and lower gastrointestinal endoscopies did not reveal any varices. After receiving 2 units of packed red blood cells, his hemoglobin increased to 9.4 g/dL and he was discharged home. Two wk later, he followed up in the outpatient clinic, feeling better without any itching and near-normalization of his lab reports including both kidney and liver function. 
> 
> As you can see this subjects values were grossly affected by use of this supplement which resulted in a host of kidney and liver related pathologies. Now some may counter and say this aspiring bodybuilder should have known to use a proper PCT. However, we all know that generally speaking most people arent aware of this approach and is why I fault Anabolic Xtreme for not making an honorable attempt at trying to limit the side effects which Superdrol was going to ellicit.


DUDE... THAT IS ONE CASE OUT OF PROBABLY MILLIONS OF PEOPLE WHO HAVE USED A PRO-HORMONE.. U CANT BASE ANYTHING ON THAT AT ALL. I myself have never done a pro-hormone... I CYCLE. I USE AAS.

Point being though... LIVER TOXICITY IS VERY WILDLY OVERRATED !!

AND HOW DO YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE GETTING IN YOUR AAS... IF IT IS AN UGL THEY COULD THROW ANYTHING THEY WANT INTO.. arsenic has been known to be found inside some UGL gear... now come on... NOW UNLESS YOU ARE GETTING IT DIRECT FROM A DOCTOR YOU RUN THE RISK... WHAT YOU HAVE SAID IS UNBIASED AND YOUR OWN OPINION AT BEST.

I am a seasoned AAS user. I trust my source so I am not worried. BUT.. I am going to try the PRO-HORMONE.. I am not worried about it KILLING ME... OR shutting down my liver...

I just find what you said wildly uneducated... yes ANYTHING CAN BE HARMFUL... ANYTHING CAN KILL YOU IN TOO LARGE OF A DOSE (even water)... you have to be smart in what you put into your body... especially when it involves your endocrine system.

I just get so frustrated when someone bashes on something like this BECAUSE ANYTHING ... ANYTHING YOU GET That is LEGAL or ILLEGAL can sometimes either BE WHAT IT IS SUPPOSED TO BE OR BE WHAT IT IS NOT SUPPOSED TO BE !!

I am not trying to come down on you dude but dont bash on something you arent 100%sure about.... but on the other hand I do hear where you are coming from.

----------


## The Deuce

> dam fat people.... they never learn


dude ... once again.. you are saying something ignorant and uneducated... I started using AAS at 23% BF... Higher than normal... and AM STILL AT 17.99% BF but... I AM PERFECTLY HEALTHY !!! Think before you say something... YES OVERWEIGHT PEOPLE SHOULDN'T USE THINGS BECAUSE THEY PROBABLY DONT KNOW HOW TO DIET OR TRAIN PROPERLY BUT COME ON.. STOP SAYING THIS TYPE OF STUFF...

----------


## busaboy27

> DUDE... THAT IS ONE CASE OUT OF PROBABLY MILLIONS OF PEOPLE WHO HAVE USED A PRO-HORMONE.. U CANT BASE ANYTHING ON THAT AT ALL. I myself have never done a pro-hormone... I CYCLE. I USE AAS.
> 
> Point being though... LIVER TOXICITY IS VERY WILDLY OVERRATED !!
> 
> AND HOW DO YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE GETTING IN YOUR AAS... IF IT IS AN UGL THEY COULD THROW ANYTHING THEY WANT INTO.. arsenic has been known to be found inside some UGL gear... now come on... NOW UNLESS YOU ARE GETTING IT DIRECT FROM A DOCTOR YOU RUN THE RISK... WHAT YOU HAVE SAID IS UNBIASED AND YOUR OWN OPINION AT BEST.
> 
> I am a seasoned AAS user. I trust my source so I am not worried. BUT.. I am going to try the PRO-HORMONE.. I am not worried about it KILLING ME... OR shutting down my liver...
> 
> I just find what you said wildly uneducated... yes ANYTHING CAN BE HARMFUL... ANYTHING CAN KILL YOU IN TOO LARGE OF A DOSE (even water)... you have to be smart in what you put into your body... especially when it involves your endocrine system.
> ...


um look a couple post up..... i said im not really debating on it... and my cycles are not ugl. but anyways i was just showing what i also read else where.. 
easy easy go jump down someone elses throat. also it was my opinion as i just stated look up a couple post.. so sensitive.. your estrogen high?

----------


## busaboy27

> dude ... once again.. you are saying something ignorant and uneducated... I started using AAS at 23% BF... Higher than normal... and AM STILL AT 17.99% BF but... I AM PERFECTLY HEALTHY !!! Think before you say something... YES OVERWEIGHT PEOPLE SHOULDN'T USE THINGS BECAUSE THEY PROBABLY DONT KNOW HOW TO DIET OR TRAIN PROPERLY BUT COME ON.. STOP SAYING THIS TYPE OF STUFF...




ok bunch idiots it was a joke.. sorry i didnt put a smiley face on the end for you.. sorry computer dont show humor.. i really am the last person to debate on this that i was just asking a question and showing what i read elsewere.. another sensative person? you want to turn this into a debate i just stated i wasnt debating. just said a couple things i thought didnt think peoples assholes would pucker about it.

----------


## busaboy27

oh man the rage in this room u would think this is a steroid forum.... :2jk:  hows that there is the smiley face....

----------


## jdog55

too bad there is not a precursor to food that i could eat for my bulking cycles.

----------


## remotely queued

or wouldnt it be cool if they had steroids  for guitar playing. or a pill i could take and i'd be able to dunk a basketball. freakin awesome.

----------


## JiGGaMaN

wow test n tren and superdrol, you must be very big already.

----------


## Gaspari1255

> wow test n tren and superdrol, you must be very big already.


6'3" 240lbs at about 14% bf...I'm going to try and cut down to about 215-220 and shoot for 8%. It's gonna suck balls getting down that low but its all part of the process.

----------


## BuckFosten

> http://www.mysupplementstore.com/mbycoedla.html
> 
> So would this work?


why does everyone think this is the real superdrol? this is a completely different compound than the original one.

this one is 2a,17a di methyl etiocholan 3-one, 17b-ol 


while the original is 2a,17a-dimethyl-17b-hydroxy-5a-androstan-3-one


so "m-drol" thats bein sold isnt the real superdrol (oxodrol 12 ect).

----------


## vpchill

I believe Mdrol is a superdrol clone if im not mistaken?

----------


## BuckFosten

> I believe Mdrol is a superdrol clone if im not mistaken?


but how? those are two COMPLETELY different compounds. maybe im wrong but i hope im not

----------


## JiGGaMaN

> 6'3" 240lbs at about 14% bf...I'm going to try and cut down to about 215-220 and shoot for 8%. It's gonna suck balls getting down that low but its all part of the process.


k im gonna be honest you dont look like you should be taking steroids , let alone tren , sorry. you should give it however many more years it takes to build a good base.

----------


## Gaspari1255

> k im gonna be honest you dont look like you should be taking steroids, let alone tren, sorry. you should give it however many more years it takes to build a good base.


youre saying 240lbs is not a good base???? That's funny.

----------


## JiGGaMaN

> youre saying 240lbs is not a good base???? That's funny.


ive seen the pictures, thats how i felt straight up. i dont think you should do this cycle, you arent going to get what you want out of it. i wish you the best of luck with it, but i dont think its going to work out.

----------


## Gaspari1255

> ive seen the pictures, thats how i felt straight up. i dont think you should do this cycle, you arent going to get what you want out of it. i wish you the best of luck with it, but i dont think its going to work out.


I apperciate concers. However, I have never once put up pictures of myself with my shirt off. I have never even had any taken. I remember one time I threw up a picture of my triceps to show how pathetic and non-existant they are for feedback.

----------


## JiGGaMaN

this doesnt mean we have to be enemies now.

----------


## Gaspari1255

> this doesnt mean we have to be enemies now.


We are bff still  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Immortal Soldier

> why does everyone think this is the real superdrol? this is a completely different compound than the original one.
> 
> this one is 2a,17a di methyl etiocholan 3-one, 17b-ol 
> 
> 
> while the original is 2a,17a-dimethyl-17b-hydroxy-5a-androstan-3-one
> 
> 
> so "m-drol" thats bein sold isnt the real superdrol (oxodrol 12 ect).





> but how? those are two COMPLETELY different compounds. maybe im wrong but i hope im not


It is the same compound written in two different ways, thats how they by-pass the loophole in the law and sell it as a "supplement". There are SD clones out there that have two different chemical write-ups but are the same.

----------


## The Deuce

^^^^^^^ Exactly !!!

----------


## IM708

Isomers....

----------


## BuckFosten

> It is the same compound written in two different ways, thats how they by-pass the loophole in the law and sell it as a "supplement". There are SD clones out there that have two different chemical write-ups but are the same.


alright thanks for clearin that up man...yay im pumped now i gotta go buy some

----------


## Gaspari1255

QUOTE=JiGGaMaN;4588109]ive seen the pictures, thats how i felt straight up. i dont think you should do this cycle, you arent going to get what you want out of it. i wish you the best of luck with it, but i dont think its going to work out.[/QUOTE]

This is the most recent picture of me. Can't tell much but for what it's worth, hope you can tell that I am not some stick figure just trying to get big the easy way who has no knowledge of diet. I'll try and get some pictures of me with my shirt off with different views this week. I have two cycles under my belt and I feel that this is the appropriate cycle for me.

----------


## Immortal Soldier

> This is the most recent picture of me. Can't tell much but for what it's worth, hope you can tell that I am not some stick figure just trying to get big the easy way who has no knowledge of diet. I'll try and get some pictures of me with my shirt off with different views this week. I have two cycles under my belt and I feel that this is the appropriate cycle for me.


Bro what size is that Ed Hardy Shirt Xtra-Small? For real man, you know you are shirts are too tight when I tell you they. I wear some of the tightest shirts around too. :Wink/Grin: 

And no offense I am going to agree with Jigga two cycles under your belt you should be alot bigger. My friend has almost the exact same build as you (maybe even bigger) and he is completely natural and started working out 2 years ago and his diet is average at best.

What are your stats? Age? Height? Weight? Bf%?

I will wait for the other pictures before I make a final comment, I will chalk this one up to "bad angle". But for what its worth, your shirt is so tight that I can already judge your chest and ab development,your bf% is most likely around 12%

----------


## Gaspari1255

I rock a medium, lol..


6'3"
240lbs
body fat- 14%
22 years old

First cycle was a while ago. Test only. Waste of a cycle. Bad dieting, training was ok, bad sleep paterns. Finally got the diet on track and ran a Test/Deca . I started BBing 3 years ago at 170lbs. It's hard to judge someone when you don't know where they started out at. Chest is my weak point bc my triceps are non-existant due to genetics.

----------


## Immortal Soldier

> I rock a medium, lol..
> 
> 
> 6'3"
> 240lbs
> body fat- 14%
> 
> First cycle was a while ago. Test only. Waste of a cycle. Bad dieting, training was ok, bad sleep paterns. Finally got the diet on track and ran a Test/Deca. I started BBing 3 years ago at 170lbs. It's hard to judge someone when you don't know where they started out at. Chest is my weak point bc my triceps are non-existant due to genetics.


240lb? Wow...I would have guess 200-210, you don't look 240, you and my friend have the same body type and height (his bf% is around 11 though) even the same vein running through the arm and same arm development. My triceps are the biggest part of my arm and genetically my strongest area. I understand what you saying about where you start out at. I started out at 130lbs, so for me its always been an uphill battle and when I was 170 I looked 195-200 and when I was 200 I looked 215, etc. etc. I always looked more than I weighed.

I will wait on the rest of the pics since your stats aren't bad at all (bf% is a little high).

BTW- That is a tight ass shirt bro, hahah you gotta stop rocking that one out, give it to your brother. I know its tough, there are times when I have had to let shirts go because they were just too tight, I looked like a Guido bout to hit up a club.  :LOL:

----------


## Gaspari1255

That shirt was intentionally worn just to piss the gf off that night when we went out, lol. 

Yeah I'm usually told that I look about 225. I think I am still retaining a lot of water from the Test/Deca cycle in the fall/winter, which is why the weight is still up there. Just trying to get super lean on this new cycle. It's going to be intersting bc this is the first time I've had to cut in about 3 years.

----------


## Immortal Soldier

> That shirt was intentionally worn just to piss the gf off that night when we went out, lol. 
> 
> Yeah I'm usually told that I look about 225. I think I am still retaining a lot of water from the Test/Deca cycle in the fall/winter, which is why the weight is still up there. Just trying to get super lean on this new cycle. It's going to be intersting bc this is the first time I've had to cut in about 3 years.


I have never ran a cutter in my life, been bulking for two years now and my bf% continues to fall, I hover around 10-12%, unless my diet slips up or I run "wet" compounds (ie. deca )

----------


## Gaspari1255

me 3 years ago..i could have hidden behind a telephone pole.

----------


## Gaspari1255

but anyway, enough about me. the thread is about SD vs Dbol ...I feel like I am hijacking my own thread, lol.

----------


## Immortal Soldier

> me 3 years ago..i could have hidden behind a telephone pole.


Yeah I could have been an extra in a documentary on Auschwitz prisoners  :LOL:

----------


## Gaspari1255

^Schindlers List!

----------


## Schmidty

i hads really good results the 1st 2times i ran it but after that i didnt get much frrom it except brown piss lol

----------


## The Deuce

Brown Piss is NEVER a good thing brotha man... NEVER !!

----------


## Hazard

where is the picture of this shirt i hear so much about LOL! I wear some tight ass shirts too but now Immortal has me all selff-conscious about them LOL! I gotta see how tight yours is so i can compare it to mine  :Smilie: 

~Haz~

----------


## Dukkit

i always rock shmediums

lol

----------


## Hazard

the XL's at guess are tight on me.... the larges..... FUHGEDABOUDIT.....

~Haz~

----------


## Deltasaurus

so what about SDrol vs Winstrol ???

i wanted to try the Superdrol but i do MMA and dont wanna put up with any gnarly sides with all the cardio i do. I just wanted something to help me Gain Strength ,Lean out and Harden up. Vascularity is always a plus to

----------


## vpchill

> the XL's at guess are tight on me.... the larges..... FUHGEDABOUDIT.....
> 
> ~Haz~


If thats you in the Avy How the hell do you squeeze in an XL ? From Big and Tall? Unless the Pic is decieving

----------


## Hazard

> If thats you in the Avy How the hell do you squeeze in an XL ? From Big and Tall? Unless the Pic is decieving


I'm 6'1 235lbs right now - in the pic i was about 220. I told you i wear tight shirts LMAO  :Haha: 

The only problems i have with the XL's are the length..... since my shoulders got bigger and my chest got bigger..... some of the shirts just hit my belt line...... if i raise my hand in the air it looks like i'm wearing a belly shirt LMAO..... THOSE i don't wear anymore LOLOL

~Haz~

----------


## vpchill

LMAOOOO. Yea I can dig it

----------


## lastrep1234

M1T..........better than any for me!!

----------


## Deltasaurus

???????? hmmmm..........the choices

----------


## jasperhup

hey, can anyone tell me what pro hormones are legal/available in canada? i just moved here.

also are the pct "supplements" these guys sell legit, or just bullshit?

thanks

----------


## Rex9933

> Are you serious?? I would never try a Pro-hormone over a REAL AAS anyday.


it IS a real AAS dude

----------


## yucon92

so this stuff is legal where do you get it i want some haha

----------


## Rex9933

> so this stuff is legal where do you get it i want some haha


google it dude. its all over

----------


## Schmidty

> so what about SDrol vs Winstrol ???
> 
> i wanted to try the Superdrol but i do MMA and dont wanna put up with any gnarly sides with all the cardio i do. I just wanted something to help me Gain Strength ,Lean out and Harden up. Vascularity is always a plus to


mg per mg sd but all in all winny

----------


## Rex9933

^ agreed bra

----------


## <Raven>

Necro post.
Was there ever a firm consensus on the bloat issue? I've heard both sides of the spectrum.

----------


## ninesecz

Are you guys getting this from a certain source or is this something that is carried elsewhere Dont mean to sound tupid never heard of it and saw one guy here called it a PH Just wondering where and what!

----------


## Hunter

> Are you guys getting this from a certain source or is this something that is carried elsewhere Dont mean to sound tupid never heard of it and saw one guy here called it a PH Just wondering where and what!


Ph=pro hormone. Its legal. They are "designer steroids " chemically very similiar to illegal aas and modified just enough to be legal. Just google it and I am sure you will run across a online supp store carrying it.

----------


## <Raven>

> Necro post.
> Was there ever a firm consensus on the bloat issue? I've heard both sides of the spectrum.


bump

----------


## athlete20

> For me personally no longer than 3-4 weeks. Id run other orals longer but not this one....


Which orals are you referring to and what do you recommend to do in order to hold onto as much of your gains?

Thanks.

----------


## AllPumpedUp

Some of the PH are alright

----------


## lovbyts

Since it is legal wouldn't it be OK to talk about where a good place to get it is???

----------


## athlete20

> Since it is legal wouldn't it be OK to talk about where a good place to get it is???


Just google it..it's everywhere.

----------


## chuckt12345

i listen to all the hype and tried a PH,, a load of shite IMO, all it did was make me aggrevated. Ill stick to the real stuff thanks

----------


## Rex9933

only "ph's" worth trying are the ones that are straight steroids and don't convert: superdrol/phera/epi/h-drol/dymethazine

----------


## <Raven>

does anyone have an answer to m-drol/superdrol and water retention/bloat?

----------


## Charger527

Im gussing its not legal in australia because the laws here on what can be sold over the counter are alot safer.....

----------


## Navy-boi-kai

i have been on mdrol now for the last 6 days i have gained 4 lbs so far but i feel like my stomach is bloated.

----------


## Rex9933

superdrol is pretty dry bro. watch the sodium

----------


## <Raven>

> superdrol is pretty dry bro. watch the sodium


Finally a response... 

Is there any evidence or documentation on this?

----------


## lovbyts

from another post it seems sdroll is not longer available?

----------


## CanthookitLs6

superdrol is super toxic, it has several strong methylated compounds. I would rather take straight epistine to kick start a cycle.

----------


## Rex9933

> Finally a response... 
> 
> Is there any evidence or documentation on this?


its what most ppl say

----------


## NewMuscle83

well, i'm starting SD on monday. Will let you know you know how it goes...i'll do a "mini" log.

----------


## IM708

> Finally a response... 
> 
> Is there any evidence or documentation on this?


It is impossible for methasterone to aromatize hence little to no bloat. 




> from another post it seems sdroll is not longer available?


Clones which are just as effective are available and are very cheap.

----------


## Reed

> well, i'm starting SD on monday. Will let you know you know how it goes...i'll do a "mini" log.


DO IT DO IT DO IT.


Let me know I wanna watch. maybe pics?

----------


## Alpine

SD is also notoriously (infamously) bad on lipid profiles. I would say much more so than Dbol . 60mg of SD is a REALLY high dose. I wouldn't recommend anyone go over 30-40mg/day.

----------


## mx3

I decided to give sd a try since all you guys have been saying its better than dbol . All I can say is it doesn't even come close to dbol gains, and the sides are much worse. I will never touch a pro hormone again, waste of money imo.

----------


## Rex9933

> I decided to give sd a try since all you guys have been saying its better than dbol. All I can say is it doesn't even come close to dbol gains, and the sides are much worse. I will never touch a pro hormone again, waste of money imo.


really? compare your gains on both bro (just on compound movements)

----------


## ninesecz

I have a theory! It seems if the drug was that powerful and or that good, the gov't would have already banned it! If it is still out there with all the other PH's that have been taken off the market than something is up!

----------


## Rex9933

lol. bro try it and see for yourself. i bet you cannot handle 30mg for 4 weeks

----------


## wharton

You guys are crazy Prohormones are twice the side effects of steroids and cause more damage no wonder you cant get past 4 weeks on them, Do not use them ever  :Chairshot:

----------


## Rex9933

superdrol is a steroid dude. so is phera-plex, epistane/havoc, dymethazine

----------


## randym2690

iv personally never ran dbol but i took superdrol and read my ass off on phforum.com ran it for 4 weeks 10 20 20 30 and it jacked my shit up. cramps at 1+gallon of water a day a few worst headachs iv ever had at first badd back pumps i mean it could be just me but thats my experience and i know a few people who had to stop cuz of the sides. i even loaded with potassium and turine for the back pumps and dehydration

----------


## Rex9933

was it worth your gains though?

----------


## randym2690

the gains I will admitt were good I don't think they were worth it from the sides calfs and hams were almost impossible to do due to backpumps an cramps

----------


## starter07

can any1 tell me were you can buys these m-drol's from. sounds good. may have to try them.

----------


## 119gold

> Since it is legal wouldn't it be OK to talk about where a good place to get it is???


Vitamin World, The Vitamin Shoppe...




> but how? those are two COMPLETELY different compounds. maybe im wrong but i hope im not


M-drol is... 2a, 17a di methyl etiocholan 3-one, 17b-ol– 10 mg
Superdrol is... a,17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one-17b-ol or 2a,17a-dimethyl-etiocholan-3-one-17b-ol


Looks like a match to me

----------


## 119gold

.........

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> can any1 tell me were you can buys these m-drol's from. sounds good. may have to try them.


They're harder to find since the FDA is cracking down on it being sold as a dietary supplement. But let me tell you, this thread really underestimates the harshness of SD. This stuff if you're not careful will **** your day up. Yeah, you can get some impressive gains from it, but the back pumps are horrible. The headaches (even though they go away with more water) are awful and the lethargy for the first hour or so after each dose kicks in made it so you had to pound red bulls like they were water and you were dying of thirst in the desert. And they can really shut you down too, so you need a SERM for it made by a reliable source. This is just my experience from it.

----------


## nhl1

I've taken test, deca , eq, winny, dbol , primabolan, and probably a few other things I can't remember, and Superdrol is the most effective and potent substance I've ever taken--HANDS DOWN!

Whoever thinks this stuff is a pro-hormone, it's not. It is a steroid and its chemical name is methasterone.

I bought a bottle to try out, not really knowing what it was, and I was so blown away with it I hopped online and bought 12 more bottles for fear it would be banned.

It's actually a very scary substance for me because I've read about all of these harsh side effects, yet I have gotten none of them. I did a 3 week 40mg a day and gained 20 lbs of muscle, nearly every lift went up about 30% in weight, I felt like superman all day, and I still had sex drive--hpta was shut down, though. It's very easy to figure that out by your testicular atrophy. There is almost 0 bloat, and that's why this substance is so scary.

Anything that can put 20lbs of no water muscle on you in a few weeks is really doing a number on your body, and that's why I certainly run all of the maintenance supps with it.

I did 10 days of nolva after my 3 weeks and decided to hop back on it today for 3 more weeks.

The product I'm taking is called Primabol. Just google and you can find it. It's legal so hopefully there's no issue with posting that.

To be honest, it is unbelievable to me that this shit is legal. I've never taken anything so potent.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> I've taken test, deca , eq, winny, dbol , primabolan, and probably a few other things I can't remember, and Superdrol is the most effective and potent substance I've ever taken--HANDS DOWN!
> 
> Whoever thinks this stuff is a pro-hormone, it's not. It is a steroid and its chemical name is methasterone.
> 
> I bought a bottle to try out, not really knowing what it was, and I was so blown away with it I hopped online and bought 12 more bottles for fear it would be banned.
> 
> It's actually a very scary substance for me because I've read about all of these harsh side effects, yet I have gotten none of them. I did a 3 week 40mg a day and gained *20 lbs of muscle*, nearly every lift went up about 30% in weight, I felt like superman all day, and I still had sex drive--hpta was shut down, though. It's very easy to figure that out by your testicular atrophy. There is almost 0 bloat, and that's why this substance is so scary.
> 
> Anything that can put *20lbs of no water muscle* on you in a few weeks is really doing a number on your body, and that's why I certainly run all of the maintenance supps with it.
> ...


20lbs in 3 weeks is crazy but possible. 20lbs of pure muscle is not - that would be almost a pound of muscle per day. Not possible.

----------


## RaZr

SD is very dry and I have seen 16 pounds in 4 weeks at 40mg a day and he kept more or less all of it. It is incredibly harsh and i'm pretty sure its double methylated not just single. Better have good liver support.

----------


## cro

its very potent stuff ,increased strength dramatically .i had a hard time on pro hormones there not for everybody. lots of caffine. dose earlier.


> Are you serious?? I would never try a Pro-hormone over a REAL AAS anyday.

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> SD is very dry and I have seen 16 pounds in 4 weeks at 40mg a day and he kept more or less all of it. It is incredibly harsh and i'm pretty sure its double methylated not just single. Better have good liver support.


I gained around 16lbs at 30mg a day for 4 weeks. I gained most of that in the second and third weeks though.

----------


## Rex9933

whats everyones favorite clones right now? any new ones that are good?

----------


## Rex9933

primabol? u can get a clone for half of that price bro

----------


## Gaspari1255

I stand by my original point I made almost two years ago when I started this thread....SD> Any bulking oral

----------


## tjax03

> 20lbs in 3 weeks is crazy but possible. 20lbs of pure muscle is not - that would be almost a pound of muscle per day. Not possible.


Actually there are reports of such gains. One specific trainer at another board has had clients achieve such results. I don't mean 20 pounds of contractile fiber, if that is what you are referring to, but I do mean 20 lean pounds without bloat.

----------


## Rex9933

> I stand by my original point I made almost two years ago when I started this thread....SD> Any bulking oral


mdrol still your favorite? are there any new clones out there? last one i heard of was methyl-s but they stopped producing it like 3 months ago. it was in 5mg caps

----------


## Gaspari1255

I'm kind out of the oral game all together. Don't plan on taking orals again for a few reasons. I'm going to try and find out if there are some clones out there though. A few AAS sources I know actually include Superdrol in their product list.

----------


## Rex9933

nice let us know about any newer clones out there

----------


## terraj

> I'm kind out of the oral game all together. .


Good to hear man.

----------


## BobTheBodyBuilder

Old thread bump, sorry if this is against the rules but since OP is still around, I am wondering if sdrol could be stacked with test. and if so, what should i run the test at? thanks

----------


## Razor

> Old thread bump, sorry if this is against the rules but since OP is still around, I am wondering if sdrol could be stacked with test. and if so, what should i run the test at? thanks


Yea sounds better than Dbol and you Run Dbol with test, so why not Run Sdrol with test too :Smilie:  id say 500mg/w on the test

Shit now I need to get my hands on some!
Props to Bronzer, great thread

----------


## CLAVHAMMER

Is the stuff at gnc any good and if not is their anything good that I can order in the states that is legal

----------


## Razor

> Is the stuff at gnc any good and if not is their anything good that I can order in the states that is legal


The original forumla was discontinued...dont buy it unless it has real "methasterone" as the chemical. And remember this thread is a few years old, its not in stores anymore.

Man this guy speaks the truth, so glad I found this

----------


## SMcB

Yeah, I'm confused, superdrol was banned a few years ago, but aren't clones like m-drol still available?

----------


## BBJT200

After reading a bit about this stuff, i really want to give it a try. That's literally just what i need right now based on my upcoming bit of work

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> Yea sounds better than Dbol and you Run Dbol with test, so why not Run Sdrol with test too id say 500mg/w on the test
> 
> Shit now I need to get my hands on some!
> Props to Bronzer, great thread


The sides to it are pretty intense. You're going to also have to worry about gyno and nipple discharge on this stuff too. It should still be easy to get ahold of. Just remember the headaches and the back pumps are the worst.

----------


## BBJT200

Easy to get your hands on? I'm going to assume that since this got taken off the market, your AAS dealer would have to be your supplier right? Just wanted that clarification.

----------


## mwilkinson

look up pro stanivar on amazon. my buddy does that instead of aas. i was going to add to my tren /test prop cycle i just finished a month ago but i was advised not to by a few vets. he gains a solid 25 everytime and keeps at least 15 of it. his first run he was 210 and he sits at 240 average now not on anything. i read it was a blend of mdrol and sdrol. is this similar to what everyone is talking about on this thread? if so has anyone else used it?

----------


## BBJT200

What does your buddy dose it like, and what would he recommend for a novice?

What was the reason you were advised not to use it with your tren /test prop cycle?

----------


## mwilkinson

he said that it was a waste and i didn't need to use it to put that kind of stress on my body. i guess it's pretty potent and harsh. he's on of the most respected vets, so i listened. it still didn't stop my curiosity though. i want to try it, i just don't know if i will go to a ph. aas seems to be safer when done properly

----------


## BBJT200

I see. I might grab some because it's cheap....just to leave on the shelf for a rainy day once I hit my natural potential.

----------


## sixey

im interested in trying this. would you guys reccomend getting some straight up Superdrol from a UGL, or buy a designer steroid from Amazon or a supp site? a few guys in this thread mentioned superdrol'esque compounds that are easier on the liver/etc, any info on those?

ive been using var mainly as my go to oral, but its pretty pricey and not _the strongest_, would love to try out some superdrol

----------


## austinite

> im interested in trying this. would you guys reccomend getting some straight up Superdrol from a UGL, or* buy a designer steroid from Amazon* or a supp site? a few guys in this thread mentioned superdrol'esque compounds that are easier on the liver/etc, any info on those?
> 
> ive been using var mainly as my go to oral, but its pretty pricey and not _the strongest_, would love to try out some superdrol


lol, what??

----------


## sixey

> lol, what??


there are plenty of PH's aka designer steroids , available on amazon and other supp sites

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> im interested in trying this. would you guys reccomend getting some straight up Superdrol from a UGL, or buy a designer steroid from Amazon or a supp site? a few guys in this thread mentioned superdrol'esque compounds that are easier on the liver/etc, any info on those?
> 
> ive been using var mainly as my go to oral, but its pretty pricey and not _the strongest_, would love to try out some superdrol


I wouldn't mess with them actually. I know even after the ban, it's still really easy to get a SD clone, but it's not worth running. The sides make it not worth it. I don't know your stats, but regardless you're better off finding a dealer and running legit gear than you are any of this crap.

----------


## Abdulla

Would taking superdrol as a first cycle be okay? going to get proper PTC for it & interested in trying it.

----------


## sauce89

I have a question, I've had a bottle of mdrol for about a year now and i feel like it's time to pop out open but the problem is I've never ran a cycle before but i have read that mdrol can't be taken without a pct, so i need help with getting the right pct. If anyone can help i would greatly appreciate it. Thanx.

----------


## binsser

Superdrol is extremely powerfull and absolutley ruins your liver so be careful I done it was fine don't think it's all that though but my 2 friends ended up in hospital and one almost had his leg amputated because he left it so long So just be carefull there liver values were 290s!! Normal range is 40-45

----------

